# Any reason to choose rolair over makita



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I need to get a midsize compressor that is portable


I was going to just get the makita 2400

http://www.makita.ca/index2.php?event=tool&id=250&catid=4


Then I saw this rolair with the IDENTICAL specs. (even 1700rpm)
for the same price. ( I assume the motor is the same)

http://www.rolair.net/products/spec_pages/hand_carry/VT20TB.html#specs




Is there any reason to choose one over the other?

They cost the same


Or are either one going to last for 10 yrs.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

HJ, the first thing I see is the tank size, the Makita at 4.2 and the rolair at 3.2. I all ways go with the double wiener and not the single wiener because sometimes I need more air:thumbsup: and for lasting 10 years not if you run it 8 hours a day 5 days a week with 3 guns in it:thumbsup: we use the Dewalts all day every day and toss them away when they are done:laughing: there Is not much you can do as far as maintenance on those things:no: clean the air filter:blink: and I'm been told by the Dewalt rep that the oil never needs changing:blink: So my Dewalt has been hurting so I pulled the head off and cleaned with a rag the carbon out and off the valves I guess they are. They are little metal flappers over the ports and I'll see how it worked tomorrow:whistling well that's all I know on that


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

We got the makita one at work. I haven't used the rolair one..

No issues here, we've been using it for just over a year and no real issues. Kinda awkward to carry, I find you have to grab by the sides of the grab bar instead of the top where they have that rubber handle.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I'm been told by the Dewalt rep that the oil never needs changing:blink:


Right...and the oil in your car never needs to be changed either.:thumbsup:

Those valves your cleaning are the reed valves and cleaning them should help it perform better if they were all carboned up.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd bet they both use the same pump, or are manufactured by the same co. Fini makes most of the better pumps of that type. I'm certain that Roll-air uses them, &Mk probably does too.
http://typo3.finicompressors.it/fil...erazione/Cat_FINI_Prof_052011_Compressors.pdf

Joe


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I've owned that Makita one for a few years now. So far so good, quiet and starts up every time. I got the Makita because it was the only one with a nice handle to open the air valve. I was sick of the ones without a handle and having to spend 15 minutes every day in the winter time trying to turn it. 

But it looks like that Rolair has a handle on it too, why don't you try that one?


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I was going to get the rol-air, because it seemed like it would class up my trailer a bit better, :laughing: but when I got to the store, the makita was $60 cheaper so I bought that one.

You are right, it's very quiet and has a low amp draw.


It is approx as loud as my belt drive garage compressor.:thumbsup:

I shoulda tossed the old twin stack years ago.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have that Makita. My only complaint is the weight but, I should have kept reading after I saw how quiet it was.

I hope the Makita will last me 20 years+. Had it for 3 years with not one hiccup.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

ive used both makita and rolair

the makita was the twin tank . runs great for siding with ring nailers and light framing.

the rolair we have is a great big bastard on wheels, its the cats ass for straight out framing running 4 guns. when were sheathing roof we switch it to continous run. 

both are heavy


----------

